

Flood Could Have Filled Mediterranean In Less Than Two Years - soundsop
http://sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/50596/title/The_big_spill_Flood_could_have_filled_Mediterranean_in_less_than_two_years

======
pronoiac
_Luckily, 5.3 million years ago water from the Atlantic Ocean found a way back
in to the drying seabed through what is now the Strait of Gibraltar between
Spain and Morocco._

The biblical Flood came to mind, but this date makes it older than humanity
(2.5 million years, says Wikipedia).

------
joshu
so... Ice Age II could have been based on a true story?

